# Guess the breed!



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

We found this dog this morning and I'm posting found ads everywhere, but in the meantime let's play GTB! 

He is a black male, medium sized with a tightly curled tail and dark eyes. Very friendly, a little mouthy, about 40-50lbs and intact.

I did a google search of spitz breeds, and I found a picture of a black norweigan elkhound that looks exactly like him... white spot on chest and all. HOWEVER, considering this little podunk town I'm in, I highly doubt he's pure anything... maybe a sheperd/spitz mix. The resemblence between he and the dog on the right in the picture below is uncanny! What are your guesses?

The dog we found:






















Picture from google search of "black norweigan elkhound"...he looks exactly like the dog on the right








Also, any tips on how to find the owner would be nice! It's saturday, so the vets are closed. I called the animal shelter about scanning for a chip and they wouldn't do it... not sure why. So, he'll probably be with us until Monday.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Right away I thought "Kelpie", but Kelpie's have straight tails. I think your pretty spot on with the black norweigan elkhound. He is really cute! He is lucky to have found you. Keep us posted with what happens. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you have a local craigslist? I'd post a 'found' ad on craigslist in the pet section since a lot of people look at that here when they lose a pet. Also, our local paper used to print 'found' ads for free. You might be able to get an ad in the big Sunday paper if you called right away today.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

craigslist, definitely - but leave something out of the ad that only the owner would know. When we advertised a Jack Russell we found, you wouldn't believe the crazies - even people threatening to kick my rear if I didn't give them back their dog, when they couldn't even describe him properly.

And, any vet will scan for you - is there an emergency vet open nearby?

Oh, i wouldn't even have a guess as to breed - never would have guessed a norwegian elkhound. I would have said a black spitz


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> Do you have a local craigslist? I'd post a 'found' ad on craigslist in the pet section since a lot of people look at that here when they lose a pet. Also, our local paper used to print 'found' ads for free. You might be able to get an ad in the big Sunday paper if you called right away today.


 The most "local" craigslist is the Dallas/Ft. Worth one even though we're an hour away, but I did post there. The local newspaper isn't answering the phone hwell:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> The most "local" craigslist is the Dallas/Ft. Worth one even though we're an hour away, but I did post there. The local newspaper isn't answering the phone hwell:


We will be an hour to the north of Dallas, but stuff from my little town shows up in the North Dallas section. or dallas and North section, whatever it is - as long as you can wade through all the Carrollton, Lewisville, etc stuff. So maybe if someone lost him they will still look.

Also, look for him in craigslist as lost. maybe his owner posted him.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> craigslist, definitely - but leave something out of the ad that only the owner would know. When we advertised a Jack Russell we found, you wouldn't believe the crazies - even people threatening to kick my rear if I didn't give them back their dog, when they couldn't even describe him properly.
> 
> And, any vet will scan for you - is there an emergency vet open nearby?
> 
> Oh, i wouldn't even have a guess as to breed - never would have guessed a norwegian elkhound. I would have said a black spitz


I am definitely not advertising the white mark on his chest... I think that's a good identifying mark that only the owner would know.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just looked through all the lost dogs that were posted on craigslist and didn't see any dog that looked like him


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would post something generic on CL like "found black dog, please call or email to identify. I will ask for specific details about this dog to make sure it goes to its rightful owner". 
A lot of vet clinics and doggie places like daycare, pet stores, feed stores, grooming salons will have bulletin boards. But definitely check for a microchip at the vets. 
Also check and post on petfinder Local Classifieds in New York

Looks like an elkhound, but could be akita mix too  
Good luck


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I would definitely go with the generic "black dog" description. He is a gorgeous dog... There's no way he doesn't have someone out there looking for him. I had someone else try to claim Dude when he escaped at my mom's once. The woman who found him could tell he wasn't theirs so she hung on to him. She knew that he was my dog the minute he saw me when I got out of the car. He was immediately ashamed of himself and slinked up to me like, "I'm so sorry, Mama... I wasn't using my head and I got lost". It was too cute. He was apparently going from door to door like he was trying to find SOMEONE to take him in. Hahaha. 

I bet you'll find his people come Monday.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

My husband is taking him to the vet today since I had to drive back home and go to work this morning (we found the dog in his hometown while visiting the in-laws). I haven't had a single hit on him since Saturday morning. I really think he was dumped. He looks perfectly healthy, he stuck around the in-laws' house for two straight days, and when we took him for a walk he didn't try to go in any particular direction at all as if he knew his way around. I fed him some Taste of the Wild each day, since that's what my in-laws feed, and he was ravenous but like I said he's not too skinny by any means. 

I already have a friend who wants him if we can't find the owner, but I told her we'd have to give the owner a fair amount of time to look for him. How long is a fair amount of time? 

I know that if it was my dog, I'd have been wondering the streets day and night, put flyers up, and ad in the newspaper and everything.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> My husband is taking him to the vet today since I had to drive back home and go to work this morning (we found the dog in his hometown while visiting the in-laws). I haven't had a single hit on him since Saturday morning. I really think he was dumped. He looks perfectly healthy, he stuck around the in-laws' house for two straight days, and when we took him for a walk he didn't try to go in any particular direction at all as if he knew his way around. I fed him some Taste of the Wild each day, since that's what my in-laws feed, and he was ravenous but like I said he's not too skinny by any means.
> 
> I already have a friend who wants him if we can't find the owner, but I told her we'd have to give the owner a fair amount of time to look for him. How long is a fair amount of time?
> 
> I know that if it was my dog, I'd have been wondering the streets day and night, put flyers up, and ad in the newspaper and everything.


So glad you have a possible home for him.

I think it's different in any state - in Indiana the shelters are legally required to hold three days. But an individual is 30 days. And it doesn't say you even have to advertise, which is ridiculous.

And I'm with you - if it were my dog I'd be flying airplanes over with big signs if they would take my credit card. He was probably dumped.

Maybe you could at least leave your craigslist up for awhile - people have to be living in a cave not to think of checking there. But not everyone has a computer and internet access in their house.


----------

